# Life With Trooper



## PreciousSister (Oct 8, 2012)

Hello all! This seems to be the best place for a permeant thread for our new pup Trooper and his accomplishments. For those of you who dont know Trooper, a small introduction is in order! 
We decided a week ago that we had found the new family member for us..we had been looking to add a new fur baby to our ranks but couldn't seem to find the right one.Then out of the blue we were informed by a friend that a breeder ( we think now that she is a BYB) had a 5 month old GSD she wanted to give away because no one wanted a big puppy like him.So we tramped out and picked up a very BIG puppy.We had our Trooper.
We soon learned that he had no training,lacked most social skills, and had a fear of men. So the adventure began...we have owned many dogs in the past; from a Chi to Rottie, from Lab to Catahula Cur and many mutts in between. But we have never owned a GSD, so i started looking on the best way to train our Troop. I found this forum,i haven't been here long but i can tell you that i have already gained a tremendous amount of info and tips from just browsing...we found we weren't alone in his obsession with barking at everything, that his endless energy was normal. We have decided to train Trooper in german to keep with tradition ..and the commands are easier to say in a stern way rater than english. We have been working on "sitz" and he is doing very well already; he is one willing learner and as long as you seem happy he will continue to try so hard to do what you ask.I honestly cant wait to start the play/train we do in the mornings, and he seems to know what i mean already when i tell him " Lets get to work!". He is already doing much better with strangers and his fear of men seems to be lessening as he goes out with us almost every day of the week to somewhere ,meeting new people( he's never had a issue yet of making friends with dogs...just humans) 
Anyhow this is now Troopers thread that i will keep updated with pictures , triumphs and even his not so shining moments ( im sure theres many to come as he is a puppy). So i hope you all enjoy hearing about our baby and please feel free to tell us of your own fur kids! As always sighing off from cold PA..Trooper says NICE to meet you, many face licks and sniff you soon!









Sent from Troopers Human


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Good luck with your new pup!


----------



## PreciousSister (Oct 8, 2012)

Wanted to share a really awesome day with Trooper today. He did SO well and call me one proud mamma! We decided to see if we could get a police officer to meet him today and jingle all his gadgets, to start his full day. We went to the police station and the man on duty was so nice, and Trooper loved him! He didnt bark when he walked up,set off his siren and lights or when he heard his radio go off! I was so proud. We also took him for a walk around the mall ,to help dissipate some of that energy he has as well as exposing him to a louder more random environment . He ignored the people eyeballing him; the children screaming and acting like...well children. They did not bother him as much as it used to . And the best of all! He sat today without seeing me do his hand signal ,he did it only on the verbal command! Signing off for now! Trooper says many face licks and sniff you later! 


Sent from Troopers Human


----------



## PreciousSister (Oct 8, 2012)

He gained 3lb in just a week! Of course that could be the Innova puppy food to  He is now a 68lb puppy! 
Trooper looking regal in the car 








Smile!








The play with Bogie before we train..otherwise he has no attention span.








How Ya Doin!?


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

What a handsome puppy! Sounds like youy are doing very well with him.


----------



## PreciousSister (Oct 8, 2012)

@ Kayos and Havoc Thank you so much , and we are trying  . We are new to the breed and want to do things the right way. Maybe I'm biased  but i think he's doing really well . Btw the dog as you're avi..is gorgeous! 


Sent from Troopers Human


----------

